# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > Sharepoint > برنامه نویسی شیرپوینت (Sharepoint Development) >  چند سوال در مورد راه اندازی سایت در شیرپوینت

## masoodp666

درود به همه اساتید

بنده یک سایت در شیرپوینت روی دامین یه شبکه داخلی درست کردم و الان میخوام اون رو روی IP Valid ببرم تا از بیرون هم دیده بشه و این سایت قراره یه سری گزارش درست شده در Excel و Power Pivot و  Power View رو تو خودش نشون بده که تا اینجای کار مشکلی نیست و من فایل Excel مربوطه رو به سایت شیرپوینت اضافه کردم. حالا چندتا سوال دارم البته اینو بگم که من برنامه نویس هستم و اطلاعات شبکه و سرور زیادی ندارم.

1- دقیقا به چه شکل روی سرور باید آدرس سایت مربوطه در شیرپوینت رو داد و روی آی پی ولید برد؟

2- من میخوام یوزر داشته باشم روی سایت و با توجه به هر کاربر داده های گزارش مربوطه رو فیلتر کنم. حالا چطور میتونم از داده های کاربران تعریف شده در شیرپوینت در داده های موجود در گزارشات SSRS استفاده کنم و گزارشات رو فیلتر کنم؟
به عبارت دیگه چطور میشه از شیرپوینت پارامتر (داده) به سمت گزارشات ارسال کرد؟

ممنونم

----------


## masoodp666

> درود به همه اساتید
> 
> بنده یک سایت در شیرپوینت روی دامین یه شبکه داخلی درست کردم و الان میخوام اون رو روی IP Valid ببرم تا از بیرون هم دیده بشه و این سایت قراره یه سری گزارش درست شده در Excel و Power Pivot و  Power View رو تو خودش نشون بده که تا اینجای کار مشکلی نیست و من فایل Excel مربوطه رو به سایت شیرپوینت اضافه کردم. حالا چندتا سوال دارم البته اینو بگم که من برنامه نویس هستم و اطلاعات شبکه و سرور زیادی ندارم.
> 
> 1- دقیقا به چه شکل روی سرور باید آدرس سایت مربوطه در شیرپوینت رو داد و روی آی پی ولید برد؟
> 
> 2- من میخوام یوزر داشته باشم روی سایت و با توجه به هر کاربر داده های گزارش مربوطه رو فیلتر کنم. حالا چطور میتونم از داده های کاربران تعریف شده در شیرپوینت در داده های موجود در گزارشات SSRS استفاده کنم و گزارشات رو فیلتر کنم؟
> به عبارت دیگه چطور میشه از شیرپوینت پارامتر (داده) به سمت گزارشات ارسال کرد؟
> 
> ممنونم


هر دو مشکل بالا حل شد!!

منتها الان یه مشکل دیگه دارم و اون اینکه گزارش اکسلی که تو سایت گذاشتم نشون داده میشه ولی ارتباطش با دیتا بیس قطعه و رفرش نمیشه یا فیلترهاش کار نمیکنه!
من حتا PowerPivot رو هم روی سرور Sharepoint نصب کردم ولی مشکل حل نشد. خود گزارش توی اکسل به صورت کامل کار میکنه.

کسی راه حلی داره؟

ممنون

----------


## masoodp666

مثه اینکه کسی پیدا نشد که جواب من و بده

ولی اشکال نداره چون خودم راه حل شو پیدا کردم  :لبخند: 

مشکل مربوط به تنظیمات کاربران فایل اکسل بود

----------


## iraqiranbiz.com

صادرات به عراق

----------


## iraqiranbiz.com

تجارت با عراق

----------


## iraqiranbiz.com

ثبت برند در عراق

----------


## iraqiranbiz.com

ثبت شعبه در قطر

----------


## iraqiranbiz.com

ثبت شرکت عمان

----------


## iraqiranbiz.com

صادرات به عراق

----------

